# mp3 songs of claude debussy and arnold schoenberg



## watyatink (Jun 22, 2007)

need help... do you have mp3 of composed songs of claude debussy(etudes, estampes) and arnold schoenberg(concertos for violin and piano, five pieces for orchestra, three piano pieces, pierrot lunaire, gurrielder, jacobs ladder)???


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

If you reside in the US, you might try searching on Rhapsody - Unfortunately, recordings of Debussy and Schoenberg may still be be copyrighted by the respected performers of their compositions.


----------

